# tauwürmer im winter



## Path (19. Januar 2009)

ich hab vorhin vergeblich versucht tauwürmer für den nächsten Ansitz aufzutreiben. 
im kompost gibts nur die roten mistwürmer 
und sonst finde ich keine.
gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit im winter würmer zu beschaffen außer im angelladen?? 


gruß path


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

für tauwürmer wirst wohl in laden gehen müssen....

aber die roten-die mistwürmer sind doch super jetzt im winter mit ihrem strengen geruch-gibt nix besseres


----------



## Path (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

meinst du die sind wirklich gut wenn ich da 30 stück oder mehr auf nen 5er haken fädle ??
also genug hab ich von denen aber die sind höchstens 4oder auch mal 5cm


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

also ich angel gerne mit denen weil die sich schön bewegen und wegen den duft...auf was wills denn angeln?


----------



## miosga (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

Du kannst ja mal in den rechteckigen regenabwassergullies gucken. Wenn es nass oder feucht und gut mit Laub gefüllt ist, kann man gut würmer finden. Manchmal auch tauwürmer.


----------



## miosga (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

Ich hab es nur noch nie im winter ausprobiert |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*



miosga schrieb:


> Ich hab es nur noch nie im winter ausprobiert |kopfkrat


 
das  ist das problem bei frost kommen die jungs ja nicht mehr raus sondern sind tiefer im boden unter der frostschicht-deshalb nächstmal vorm winter einen vorrat anlegen...


----------



## duck_68 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

Bei uns ist der Boden noch mind 50cm tief gefrohren - das kann noch ein paar Wochen dauern, bis die wieder raus kommen..... Außer es taut gewaltig schnell....


----------



## Angler-Flo (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

@Martin, 

wenn es jetzt so weitertaut wie es heute mit dem Regen und +5°C angefangen hat sollte es "relativ" schnell gehen.


----------



## Path (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> also ich angel gerne mit denen weil die sich schön bewegen und wegen den duft...auf was wills denn angeln?


 

also eigentlich wollten wir an unsere sehr erfolgreiche aalsession ende november anknöpfen und da waren die guten tauwürmer ca 10 stück aufm 5er haken überdurchschnittlich fängig (rekord  91cm ) auf die mistwürmer war der größte 71cm. des wüerde uns ja auch haufenweiße reichen allerdings hatten wir viele kleine zu verzeichnen die den haken geschluckt haben und des finde ich unnötig. 

tagsüber bin ich mit allem zufrieden was flossen hat 




zuletzt mal ne ganz bescheurete fragen : meint ihr dass wenn warmes wasser auf unserem rasen die kleinen gartenanacondas anlockt ??


danke für eure antworten


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

also mit aalen wirds noch nix werden. die wollen wassertemperaturen von über 10 grad. 

bei den temperaturen wirds eher was mit döbel, rotaugen, brachsen und barschen.


----------



## Path (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

mein tipp aale können keine fischerbücher lesen und wissen daher nicht dass sie unter 10 grad wassertemp nicht bißen dürfen.  
bei uns hatte es minus 6 grad lufttemperatur es hat geschneit 
und die wasertemop lag bei 2grad (thermometer)
und sie haben gebissen zwar nicht so viele wie im sommer aber dafür waren deutlich größere dabei.


----------



## flasha (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*



Path schrieb:


> mein tipp aale können keine fischerbücher lesen und wissen daher nicht dass sie unter 10 grad wassertemp nicht bißen dürfen.
> bei uns hatte es minus 6 grad lufttemperatur es hat geschneit
> und die wasertemop lag bei 2grad (thermometer)
> und sie haben gebissen zwar nicht so viele wie im sommer aber dafür waren deutlich größere dabei.



letztes jahr im november -6 grad?hm..


----------



## Lenkers (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

Nun ja, Tauwürmer im Winter ... hältert man in seiner Wurmzucht (wie, weiß auch Google) oder kauft sie im Laden.
Was da dann auch immer drauf beißt ...


----------



## zanderzone (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

Also, Aale werden nu nicht beißen! Die verkriechen sich im Schlamm, oder irgendwo anders! Nahrungsaufnahme= NULL!!

Tauwürmer: Keine Chance! Wirst niemals einen finden! Die sitzen nu nen Meter unter der Oberfläche! Brauchste auch kein warmes Wasser auf den Boden kippen! Was soll das bringen? 

Wenn Du Tauwürmer haben möchtest, dann bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als in der Laden zu gehen, aber ein Ansitz auf Aal ist dif. Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*



Path schrieb:


> also eigentlich wollten wir an unsere sehr erfolgreiche aalsession ende november anknöpfen und da waren die guten tauwürmer ca 10 stück aufm 5er haken überdurchschnittlich fängig (rekord 91cm ) auf die mistwürmer war der größte 71cm. des wüerde uns ja auch haufenweiße reichen allerdings hatten wir viele kleine zu verzeichnen die den haken geschluckt haben und des finde ich unnötig.
> 
> tagsüber bin ich mit allem zufrieden was flossen hat
> 
> ...


 
also diese aussage glaube ich jetzt mal nicht....

ich mache schnell die taschen zu bevor du sie mir voll haust....:q

10würmer auf 5er haken????wels????aber kein aal....


----------



## thiax (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

hmm... 10 tauis haslt ich auch für übertrieben


----------



## Path (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

nein das ist nicht übertrieden schaut euch doch mal bitte das maul von nem großen aal an da passt einigen rein nachts hatte es 2008 bis zu 6 grad minus und ich habe es bis zu diesen fängen selber für unmöglich gehalten aale im winter zu fangen.und angeln ist definitif fast immer zeitverschwendung wenn man es unter dem aspekt des erfolges betrachtet.


----------



## Path (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

hier hab ich euch mal  3photos des 91 cm burschen hochgeladen da sollte man sehen das der in sein maul kriegt 
ach ja genau weil ihr von wels schreibt für die war der köder erst geplant bis der erste aal  am haken hing


----------



## Path (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: tauwürmer im winter*

hey son mist warum erscheinen die fotos net wie füge ich die ein??
ichb ahb die hochgeladen aber da sind sie jetzt nicht wo sind die?? 

SystemmitteilungDas Hochladen der Datei ist fehlgeschlagen.​

was ist da los??????????????????????


----------

